# Solved: How to watch YouTube videos on phone w/out wireless or data use



## glowingroses (Sep 14, 2014)

I want to run this by you all and see what's possible.

Situation: I'm bedridden and have an Android Huawei 8652 phone. I'm bored and want to watch youtube 
videos on my phone. I can't afford that much data. My illness prevents me from using wireless. I have a wired Dell desktop running windows 7 about 10 feet away. I have the phone's USB cable and could maybe get a longer one. (Do they make them 10 to 12 feet?) I also have a micro SD card 32 gb for the phone. The phone service tech people first told me to get the SD card, then another bloke told me to play them from my wired desktop through the USB cord. But they couldn't tell me how. So far my caregiver says my desktop recognizes my mobile device, but then she is confused what to do next. Another resource is my caregiver could take my phone to a wireless source and bring it back. Any way to store youtube videos on an SD card? The tech gal at Tiger Direct said yes but not how. Bottom line I need to watch the videos on my phone. Any suggestions?

P.s. Maybe this is an original creative idea or the stuff of fools but is it possible to hook my cell phone up directly to my wired internet and bypass my computer altogether? 

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no Android devices, but here is a possibly helpful article: How to Transfer Files and Music to an Android Phone Using USB.

I have not heard nor read of any way to connect a smart phone to a wired network.

IF your illness allows you to use a Bluetooth or wireless mouse you could use that to control the desktop to watch videos (if the screen is large enough and oriented for you to see it OK). I don't know what frequencies those use, but it is not exactly the same as Wi-Fi.


----------



## humzayunas (Oct 4, 2014)

you can use airdroid and ask any of your guardian or children to transfer videos over the wifi to you and after it'll be tranferred you can watch is directly on your phone


----------



## glowingroses (Sep 14, 2014)

I learned a lot from you like how to drag any file from my desktop to my phone via the new G drive that appeared when I plugged the phone's USB cord into my desktop. I'm letting this quest go now.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

